# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  I  no langer can insert images in my posts

## Caenwyr

Hey all! So the title says it all. Using Chrome, I can no longer insert images. I hit the [insert image] button, select the image I want, and click [upload files]... but nothing happens. 

I can't even use the old workaround of htting [Go advanced] at the bottom right of the post, and then [Manage attachments]. Usually I can at least add the images there and choose [insert inline], but even there I fail to upload the images. Which is really annoying on a forum that's all about images. 

----

Now the keywords are "Using Chrome". Everything still works fine in Firefox. But I don't want to open another browser, it should work in Chrome too. But it doesn't, neither on my personal pc nor on my work laptop. It's all a bit frustrating. 

Anyone know of a fix?

----------


## Redrobes

I dont know having never used Chrome and I use Firefox. Do you have some option in the settings to prevent pop up boxes perhaps ? Its clearly not a guild setting that I can look out for.

----------


## ChickPea

Just a test post, via Chrome, using a cute pic sourced from Wikipedia.

Assuming the pic shows (and it's showing in the preview), I think Redrobes is correct that unfortunately it's something unique to your browser, Caenwyr. Could there be an extension that's blocking the upload? Does it make any difference if you use Incognito browsing?

I also use Firefox as my main browser, so I'm not sure what else to suggest.

----------


## Kellerica

Just piling on with a test, with an old pic found from my files, of two awesome shelter cats being best bros.



Looks like everything is working fine on my end too.
Edit: even if apparently Chrome does the thing where the thumbnail is displaying at a weird angle...? Not sure if that is related to Chrome or just certain pictures.

----------


## Caenwyr

Okay, that's good to know, thanks guys! It must be the result of an addon / extension that's acting up for some reason. I'll go and do some tests.

2 seconds later: 

(Random image of the South Atlantic Anomaly)

Huzzah! Turns out I had an extension called uBlock (a free ad blocker that was automatically installed on Chromium that one time I messed around with Linux... and somehow got transferred to Chrome once I logged into Chromium with my Chrome account). I never minded that it was there, but it never did anything for me either... so I just deactivated it, an lo and behold, I can add images again! 

Thanks for your suggestions people, and for confirming that it had to be something on my side, and not at Chrome or Cartographersguild.com. Phew!

----------


## Redrobes

If you go to uBlock and open the dashboard and unclick each of the filter blocks in turn you could probably work out which of them was interfering with the image upload. I normally use it with my own filter list tho.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> Just piling on with a test, with an old pic found from my files, of two awesome shelter cats being best bros.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everything is working fine on my end too.
> Edit: even if apparently Chrome does the thing where the thumbnail is displaying at a weird angle...? Not sure if that is related to Chrome or just certain pictures.


If I remember correctly that odd angle thing has something to do with the image encoding. See it every once in a while that the thumbnail loads at a different orientation than the image when you click on/save it.

----------


## czaczaja

I have the same problem as Caenwyr using Chrome.
I have a load of extensions enabled so I sustect this is the issue.
I managed to upload the pic through brand new installation of Firefox.
I will try figure out which extension could be causing it as disabling Adblock didnt work.

----------

